# jewelers loupe



## oleman (Mar 2, 2013)

what magnification is best for checking tricomes


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 2, 2013)

Here is a 60x with LED for 2 bucks.

hXXp://www.ebay.ca/itm/Illuminated-Mini-60X-Jewelers-Loupe-Magnifier-with-LED-UV-Lights-/380590197856?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item589cf18c60


----------

